# Lagos property purchase



## Bails27 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,
We are looking to purchase a holiday home in the Lagos area (Boavista golf resort) and need a good recommended English speaking lawyer / fiscal representative / fiscal number and Portuguese bank account. 

Any recommendation for lawyer / rep?

Is it easy to get fiscal number from financas office in Lagos with passport?

Could we open Portuguese bank account from the uk as don't have proof of income / uk residency with us (current here on holiday)

How easy to purchase in sterling instead of euros?

**came here at Easter to try and buy but saw nothing that grabbed us. Came again this week for holiday with no expectation to buy and seen property we have fallen in love with......Sod's law 🙈😀


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please see the highlighted replies



Bails27 said:


> Hi,
> We are looking to purchase a holiday home in the Lagos area (Boavista golf resort) and need a good recommended English speaking lawyer / fiscal representative / fiscal number and Portuguese bank account. *FISCAL REP Belvin Franks (but not always necessary)*
> 
> Any recommendation for lawyer / rep?
> ...


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You could try Alexandra Soares in Luz as an Advogada.

You do not currently _need _to have a Fiscal Representative, though you may choose to have one.

You should be able to obtain a Fiscal No in Lagos as a non-resident without a local address but they _may _want to see evidence of your (UK) home/fiscal address (as will most banks) such as recent HMRC correspondence, utility bills, bank statements etc. See here.


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

i asked a Portuguese lawyer to get us fiscal numbers, (we dont have Portuguese address yet) i sent an email with copy of passport, utility bill and proof of address, 4 days later he emailed me fiscal numbers for my wife and i
we were in algarve last week and went into santander totta and asked about opening an account, we had fiscal number passport proof of address and a wage slip each, as i had looked to see what we needed, took about 40 minutes and out we came with account open, 6 days later we received our bank card then PIN, (ive still to activate the card, as per another thread, but theres no rush) 
so couldn't have been any easier for us


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Danielle Shrimpton in Lagos did our conveyancing and helped with Nifs etc. Ongoing we do the fiscal stuff ourselves. Caixa Geral also have a branch in the city of London. (0207-280-0254). However they do charge eur60 a year for looking after your money!


----------



## Bails27 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you


----------

